# Salmon rub ideas?



## binnesman (Jul 10, 2021)

Hello all was looking for some different salmon rub ideas outside of my blacken salmon which I posted recently. Have a beautiful whole side of salmon, going to put on pellet smoker at 350 for a quick cook but really want something different to rub on it. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 10, 2021)

I use this for my Cedar Planked Salmon.  Not a rub but has good flavor.

1/3 cup vegetable oil
1 1/2 tablespoons rice vinegar
1 teaspoon sesame oil
1/3 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup chopped green onions
1 tablespoon grated fresh ginger root
1 teaspoon minced garlic


----------



## binnesman (Jul 10, 2021)

You let it marinate for a bit or right to the grill?


----------

